# Edinburgh summer 2016



## melissy123 (Apr 28, 2015)

I own weeks in both RCI and II. Basically I guess there's only one timeshare resort in Edinburgh.  Is getting a summer week simply a matter of placing a request ahead of time?  How often are summer weeks available? Is II or RCI a better bet?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 28, 2015)

If you are looking for late June through early August, it will be a very difficult exchange and may not come through with either.  What size are you looking for?  If you can go early June or late August you chances will be better.  I think your best chance would be to go ahead and do a search for summer 2016 and summer 2017 in both II and RCI and cancel the summer 2016 if you don't get it within the time you can make reasonable flight arrangement 4-8 months in advance.


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the response.  We aren't restricted to a school schedule, so late August is fine. Early September as well.  Would prefer a one bedroom versus a studio.  Good advice on setting up both searches.  Thanks again.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 29, 2015)

melissy123 said:


> Would prefer a one bedroom versus a studio.



The studio I stayed in at the Edinburgh Residence last year was huge - easily large enough for a couple.  If you have more than two people though it could be a bit tight.

I have a friend getting married over there on July 1, 2016 and am putting in a request in II, though it doesn't need to be in Edinburgh, just somewhere reasonably close to Glasgow.  I'm hoping to get lucky and pull something on Loch Lomond, but will definitely have alternate hotel plans.


----------

